# Your guilty pleasure



## muzzer

I got to thinking about some music that i haven't listened to in ages but always gets me smiling, then started to think about music that anyone who knows me well will ask what was i doing listening to that/them.


So my guilty pleasure is The Cure and in particular their contribution to The Crow motion picture album, Burn.


What's your guilty pleasure music wise?


----------



## fozzy

Supertramp for me lately with a few ELO sessions thrown in for good measure.


----------



## bigalc

fozzy said:


> Supertramp for me lately with a few ELO sessions thrown in for good measure.


Yep, supertramp the eagles,blondie and ian dury


----------



## turbosnoop

Just looking at my youtube liked videos:
Leona lewis, Roxette, usher, Elton john, Craig David, George Michael, Diana vickers
Are in there
I always take the approach if I like it, I like it, don't really care about what others think


----------



## muzzer

turbosnoop said:


> Just looking at my youtube liked videos:
> Leona lewis, Roxette, usher, Elton john, Craig David, George Michael, Diana vickers
> Are in there
> I always take the approach if I like it, I like it, don't really care about what others think


Roxette! I forgot about them but i remember being well into them back in the day...good shout :thumb:


----------



## Darren68

Madness

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

Taylor swift

Yolo


----------



## Bulkhead

Since signing up to Apple Music, I find myself downloading a heap of stuff - some from my childhood like ABBA, ELO, Elton John (early stuff), the Beatles, Stones etc. Then songs from my teens like Depeche Mode, Tears for Fears, Ultravox and the Waterboys. My main guilty pleasure is popping on Goldfrapp, Portishead or Lana del Ray when out on the deck with a glass of wine in the evening.


----------



## alfajim

Taylor Swift too. Her last two albums are amongst some of my most played


----------



## Dannbodge

Taylor Swift for me too. Although that's not really a secret.

I used to listen/watch glee quite a lot.


----------



## Caledoniandream

My main guilty pleasure is Lionel Richie, and of course the Commodores.
Further the Tramps. And the rest of the Motown music.


----------



## muzzer

Good cross section of different styles going on here and some impressive changes in direction for guilty pleasures. :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Phil Collins 

Paramore 
Linkin park
Omaha ( Leicester band a few work mates are in) if you get a chance listen to them the song "Remember"


----------



## Alex_225

As a metal fan there's a few absolute cheese bands that I can't help but listen to. Manowar being one of the.

Also, I absolutely love Sabaton and they are a war obsessed bunch of Swedes but stupidly catchy!


----------



## Guest

Anything off Guns n Roses Welcome To The Jungle album, especially Paradise City & Rocket Queen


----------



## bigmac3161

Justin Bieber 



















I'M JOKING OF COURSE


----------



## Darlofan

Just got a Kathryn Jenkins album on my running play list. Loving it!!


----------



## Cookies

Some folk may be surprised that I like,

Common Thread (Eagles songs performed by country artists)
and
Marty Robbins - 

Cooks


Sent from my D6603


----------



## gibbo555

Happy hardcore! Occasionally like a good blast of it, I can't decipher whether people are looking at me thinking...

A) Grow up, you're too old for that s**t
B) you must be on drugs
C) what the hell are you listening to


----------



## Shiny

My musical selection of "C"s includes the likes of Conflict, Crass, Cocteau Twins, Circle Takes the Square, City of Caterpillar, the Clash (well the early LPs anyway), Circle Jerks, the Cure, Caitlyn Bailey and so on.

But hidden among them is the 12" vinyl of this...


----------



## Cookies

Lol - Just remembered, THE KOOKS!! 



Kooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## pxr5

The Carpenters. So unlike anything else I normally listen to - but her voice and the song qualities are awesome. Oh and ABBA lol


----------



## Simz

Guy called Cole Page a Manchester artist real name Trevor!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

